# Kunlun Kungfu



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 22, 2009)

Kunlun is a mountain region in China. Kunlun is a holy mountain area for Taoist. After searching I found some info about Kunlun martial side which I did not know it had or was still alive. I really think Kunlun kungfu is a rare style and I do think there is a strong Taoist undertone there and in the style we can see some internal arts similar to Bagua,Taiji,Xingyi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgEgkZ0hEsA&feature=related

http://www.plumpub.com/info/knotebook/boxkunlun.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDwF2XzV7HU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CR4xjdQbkc&feature=related

http://www.plumpub.com/sales/vcd3/coll_kunlunboxing.htm

Wild Goose Qigong: http://www.wildgooseqigong.co.uk/qigong.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU3B2kyYHZ4&feature=related
Interesting that Wild goose is placed at about 1,800 years ago placing it somewhere in Jin dynasty and this form has quite alot of movements 128 64 x 2. Its founder: Dao An: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dao_An
Was a Buddhist we know Kunlun has Buddhist in it. I don't think Dao An was in the Kunlun area and I think Wild goose form credits him like all legendary founders.
If you find more on the topic please post.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 22, 2009)

K'un Lun is training home to Daniel Rand-kai ... IRON FIST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not 100% related to this topic but I found the link informative...


link: http://www.egreenway.com/taichichuan/goose.htm


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 22, 2009)

The link is very informed I do not practice Wild Goose form but I am actually very curious about a a 128 qigong form in such an early period.

Maybe this can explain more about how this form came about with Kunlun and Dao An connection.


----------



## Tekagi (Jun 14, 2018)

K'un lun kung fu, long fist and 5 animal is taught in a small school in proctorville "Rome" Ohio. It's AWESOME


----------

